# Texas?



## Bluestingray (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2012)

He hasn't been everywhere in Texas. Never heard Ivanhoe mentioned. But Telephone (1:25) was lol! My phone exchange is a Telephone, Texas exchange though I have a Bonham, Texas address and a Ivanhoe rural route. Yes I am one weird Texas enigma. 

Love the video Gerry great post.


----------



## Bluestingray (Jun 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Love the video Gerry great post.



Is it just me or am I from Texas forever even though I'm from Illinoise....


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 28, 2012)

Brian Burns is a helluva Texan ! Love that version of the song. He does a good version of "Ballad of the Alamo" and tells a lot of great stories about Texas history.

Crash at Crush (true story)


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Bluestingray said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Love the video Gerry great post.
> ...



No it's not just you. Lot's of people are Texans at heart.


----------



## Bluestingray (Jun 28, 2012)

Texas history is a must read.  Fascinating!

Its no wonder basically all western flicks are awesome.  

Have you seen the wildlife? No, not spring break...lol Land conservation is a job honorable as the presidency.


----------



## Bluestingray (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtblCZQXRsA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a41bERTFBUI&feature=related


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 23, 2013)

Hopefully you guys also like the piano, this song is by Doug Smith a native of Petersburg, TX which is approx 30 miles from Lubbock. The sing is called West Texas. He was Ina bad wreck and I believe has fully recovered and started playing again. Hope you like it


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 23, 2013)

Speaking of that great Brian Burns' song "I've Been Everywhere (in Texas)"
There's a geocaching challenge about that song! The challenge is to find a geocache in all 91 Cities listed in the song. Once that is accomplished then you are eligible to claim the challenge cache. My wife and I have been working on it for a few years now and all we have left is Sour Lake, Post Oak and New Hope. Then we'll actually be able to say "I've Been Everywhere, Man (in Texas)" !!

Here's a list of the cities as they appear in the song:
Waco, Hico, Hondo, Navasota, Winnsboro, Jacksboro, Hillsboro, Santa Rosa, Austin, Houston, Galveston, Texarkana, Frisco, Buffalo, Conroe, Corsicana, Goliad, Groesbeck, Glen Rose, Red Oak, Post Oak, Live Oak, Lone Oak, Krugerville, Pflugerville, Van Horn, Val Verde, Brackettville, Bartonville, Beeville, Bulverde, Bear Creek, Cedar Creek, Mill Creek, Mineola, Maypearl, Monahans, Telephone, Tuscola, Redwater, Round Rock, Round Top, Round Lake, Sour Lake, Southlake, Springlake, Greenville, Gatesville, Gainesville, Alameda, Kerrville, Kellyville, Bastrop, Benavides, Somerville, Smithville, Stephenville, Prairie View, Luckenbach, Longview, Plainview, Idalou, Justin, Junction, Panorama, Pasadena, Angelina, Lorena, Valley Mills, Pine Mills, Dime Box, Duncanville, New Home, New Hope, New Deal, Liberty Hill, Rockport, Rock Creek, Bridgeport, Brownwood, Cleburne, Comanche, Cut & Shoot, Cottonwood, Bayview, Bayside, Baytown, Bay City, Falls City, Center City, Bridge City

AND no Kevin, Ivanhoe doesn't show in the song (but I've been there)!

WT


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure it this thread is "anything" Texas but I still know all the words from when I was a kid


----------

